# right, realistic decision to be made



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, many know that i HAVE to change my trusty Rover 75 this year, down to council policy, thus being that i cannot run a taxi over 10 years old from first registration.

now, the replacement car has to be under 4 years old, and again, can run upto 10 years from date of registration.

so, i have narrowed it down to either a Focus 1.6 TDCi or a Mondeo 2.0 TDCi

now, heart says the Mondeo, but the head says Focus, bearing in mind that my budget is only £3500 tops, as its been a hard few years, it means high mileage to begin with.

this doesn't bother me, as i know for that mileage they are used to being constantly/regularly on the go so the pro's and cons.......

Focus, very good mpg, very low road tax, should be able to work on it and service it myself, cons, not sure if it can handle very high mileage and im worried its not spacious enough, comfortable or not

Mondeo, fairly good mpg, reasonable road tax, knowing it can handle good mileages, spacious and comfy, cons, not as cost efficient, not sure i can service it and fix it myself

bottom line is, i need to make money! :lol:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're going to use it for work (Taxi) then I'd go for the Focus 1.6TDCI. Better MPG yet still being a good car with plenty of grunt. Why only looking at Fords?

Fish


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

have you considered the mighty octavia ? I know a few taxi drivers and they have nothing but praise for it , some have been to the moon and back !

Of the 2 you have selected You should be ok to diy lots of things on the mondeo , but I spose you need to select a vehicle that will be the most 'profitable'. Whatever you choose Im sure it will be the right choice :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

407 1600 hdi ftw http://www.motors.co.uk/used/cars/peugeot/407/engine/1.6
the top one


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> 407 1600 hdi ftw http://www.motors.co.uk/used/cars/peugeot/407/engine/1.6
> the top one


i know these to be quite weak, another driver had one, and at 60K it needed so much work, it was cheaper for him to get another one! :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> i know these to be quite weak, another driver had one, and at 60K it needed so much work, it was cheaper for him to get another one! :lol:


Really? my mates 1600 citroen picasso has been no trouble at all,and thats got about 9 million miles on it!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

gm8 said:


> have you considered the mighty octavia ? I know a few taxi drivers and they have nothing but praise for it , some have been to the moon and back !
> 
> Of the 2 you have selected You should be ok to diy lots of things on the mondeo , but I spose you need to select a vehicle that will be the most 'profitable'. Whatever you choose Im sure it will be the right choice :thumb:


they just arent cheap anymore,


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Really? my mates 1600 citroen picasso has been no trouble at all,and thats got about 9 million miles on it!


yup, honest to god  and this driver really is one of the careful ones


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mondeo for me.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

The local taxi companys around me, tend to use Ford Mondeo's or the Vauxhall Vectra C. If it was me I would choose the Mondeo. But thats my personal choice. However like others have said their are a number of other cars you can choose, such as the Skoda Octavia. Dont forget they now have the VW engines.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would go for a the Mondeo and I'm not certain but you may be able to get one without a DPF ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bloody autotrader is getting worse and worse these days! people are just putting "2012" as the year of reg, and the sodding cars are coming up from "Y" reg's, aaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Am I right in saying the car has to be newer than 4 years old? surely with your budget you are struggling to find anything, but I'd be going for the mondeo as a cab just for the fact it's that bit bigger and the boots are immense.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/page/1/postcode/gu24bb?logcode=p


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dont mind this either

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/postcode/gu24bb/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh not doubting they are there but in very limited numbers, I think you'd have to look at both the Mondeo and Focus with-in budget and judge the car on its condition rather than which you'd rather have. I would still say mondeo purely down to the size and luggage carrying ability.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mk1.5 Focus Estate with a 115bhp TDCi sounds a pretty good bet. 3.5k should get you a fairly low miler really (see the link I posted in John757's thread).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Keep away from the focus, the 1.6 tdci is very poor, if it's your life line then I would steer well clear. I would consider the skoda Octavia and the Toyota avensis. IMO modern diesels are just not reliable enough. Around here passats are favourite with the odd 320d and c220 thrown in


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

How about the Vectra, we've had ours nearly 4 years now, it's had a new radiator and a spring replaced, oh an a water pump, other than that it's never put a foot wrong. It's covered 112k and isn't showing it's age at all. The wife is wanting to down size later this year and if it wasn't for the fact I love my 600 then I'd probably take this from her as it has many years of comfortable driving left in it.

Looking on autotrader there are quite a few Vecs about

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201206448706846/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-age/up_to_4_years_old/fuel-type/diesel/price-to/4000/page/12/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500?logcode=p

Sorry to keep adding but, higher spec and a bit more grunt to boot 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201206448707868/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-age/up_to_4_years_old/fuel-type/diesel/price-to/4000/radius/1500/page/11/postcode/dh78tx?logcode=p

Last one I promise, Astra estate SRi

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201205447121594/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-age/up_to_4_years_old/fuel-type/diesel/price-to/4000/radius/1500/page/9/postcode/dh78tx?logcode=p


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Keep away from the focus, the 1.6 tdci is very poor, if it's your life line then I would steer well clear. I would consider the skoda Octavia and the Toyota avensis. IMO modern diesels are just not reliable enough. Around here passats are favourite with the odd 320d and c220 thrown in


believe it or not, my Rover's BMW unit is almost perfect, so reliable i'll be sorry to see it go tbh


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Without a doubt, Mondeo. The focus simply wouldn't be big enough or, IMHO, be able to cope.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pooma said:


> How about the Vectra, we've had ours nearly 4 years now, it's had a new radiator and a spring replaced, oh an a water pump, other than that it's never put a foot wrong. It's covered 112k and isn't showing it's age at all. The wife is wanting to down size later this year and if it wasn't for the fact I love my 600 then I'd probably take this from her as it has many years of comfortable driving left in it.
> 
> Looking on autotrader there are quite a few Vecs about
> 
> ...


was thinking of Vectra, but not convinced by them now, couple of reasons, 7 people have/had them on our rank, 1 has had his blown on him, after a Zafira did the same, he now has skoda, another is getting rid, and its only an 08 plate, one's a petrol SRi model, seems ok with it, another hasnt had his too long to know yet, another has problems with drop links and steering rack yet Vayxhall dont even know which rack he has on there :lol: the other few i dont really talk to, :lol:

no problems with the Ford owners


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> *Keep away from the focus, the 1.6 tdci is very poor, if it's your life line then I would steer well clear*. I would consider the skoda Octavia and the Toyota avensis. IMO modern diesels are just not reliable enough. Around here passats are favourite with the odd 320d and c220 thrown in


curious as to why fella?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Has The Taxi Shop got any deals on?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The 1.6 tdci in the focus is the same engine the 407 your mate had, the 2.0 tdci in the mundano is and expensive beast if it goes wrong! You're looking £800 minimum for 4 injectors and despite what people say they can't be reconditioned correctly and £700 if the DMF goes. I'm not a massive vag fan but the b5 and b5.5 pissrat seem to cope ok with big miles and the 130pd isn't a bad old bus, estate is mahoosive too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Injectors, EGR, Turbo, Intercooler, DPF, Electrics ..... We used to run the old Mk1.5 Focus 1.8 TDCi (100ps) and they were fine, the 1.6TDCi Focus in the Mk2 just dies when it gets to old age, i've got one off the road at the minitue - 08 plate that keeps cutting out, you restart it and its fine .... last occassion was on a slip road and it nearly caused an accident so we had no choice but to park it up and let the lease company deal with it.

This will be the 5 or 6th that has caused major issues, 2 have been dehired by the lease company due to high repair costs, the others we decided enough was enough and replaced them, both were in the garage when we ended the contract. We only have 20 of them and they are being replaced by Golfs as and when the leases expire.

In there defence 2 that are run from my office have covered 90k + in 3 years and haven't had major work, i think if you are planning shortish trips then i would look for something else.

On the new Mondeo, these have generally been good, only aircon recharges, cruise control - where it won't set and bonnet catches have been a problem. They average around 42mpg, the focus's are around 46mpg, the GOlfs at the minute are way over 60mpg. Will the forth coming changes to euro 6 affect you as a Taxi driver ? I think its 2014 when they come out and most modern diesels won't be able to hit it hence the current trend in smaller petrols.

I've got a Galaxy coming off the fleet soon but guess that will be way over your budget as i would think the lease company would want 6k+ for it. I'm not sure on Focus's, one was dehired last week and i guess it might be too late.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just to add DMF and clutches have been fine in the Focus 1.6TDCi, Galaxy .... we went through 4 in 25k  but we think that was the driver


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-03-F...5839742?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c22023fe

Any good?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> was thinking of Vectra, but not convinced by them now, couple of reasons, 7 people have/had them on our rank, 1 has had his blown on him, after a Zafira did the same, he now has skoda, another is getting rid, and its only an 08 plate, one's a petrol SRi model, seems ok with it, another hasnt had his too long to know yet, another has problems with drop links and steering rack yet Vayxhall dont even know which rack he has on there :lol: the other few i dont really talk to, :lol:
> 
> no problems with the Ford owners


Fair comment, I don't have extensive experience of Vectras as this is the only one we've had and while not an exciting car it's done exactly what we've expected of it with little outlay in repairs and no fuss, oh and it is petrol so can't comment on issues with the diesels.

We have had a couple of Mondeos though, 1 diesel and one petrol around 52 plates and both great cars, better to drive than the Vectra. I've heard the newer shape ones, as in the link you posted before, don't suffer as much with the usual diesel issues ie. DMF, DPF, injectors and the like.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-03-F...5839742?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c22023fe
> 
> Any good?


too old fella :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

swinging towards the mondy at present


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Anything Jap take your fancy?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mazda 6 i quite like, avensis' i still think are too high


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't touch a 6 for local runs tbh, the DPF needs a good 30 minute run on the motorway weekly. Accord?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd go with the mondeo, my mate had an octavia in work the other day, with 395,000 miles on it...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Wouldn't touch a 6 for local runs tbh, the DPF needs a good 30 minute run on the motorway weekly. Accord?


trust me, it would be ok in that dept :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You'll be able to pick a decent spec one up for £3500 then, the're big inside and go really well, mine is averaging just over 44mpg running about and 60-65 on a good run.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wow! this is gooooooooooooooood

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/gu24bb/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> wow! this is gooooooooooooooood
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/gu24bb/page/1?logcode=p


Didn't know Imran was a nigerian name........


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Without a doubt, Mondeo. The focus simply wouldn't be big enough or, IMHO, be able to cope.


He's right, us chauffeurs (ex chauffeurs) know you know.

I still have my 57 plate Mondeo 2.0 TDCI a wonderful car that would be more than up to the job, back seats down and you can do the occasional courier job too.

One minor niggle though, lift the tailgate after rain and you get an instant drenching.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> wow! this is gooooooooooooooood
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/gu24bb/page/1?logcode=p





bigmc said:


> Didn't know Imran was a nigerian name........


hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmm.............

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/gu24bb/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p

see what you mean :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

seems these are creeping into my price bracket

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/gu24bb/page/30/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Butt ugly though. An added bonus with the Mondeo is they have the heated front screen which are a god send in the winter, and are great for demisting as well as deicing.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would also say a PD130 octy, cracking cars.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Problem with the Octavia is that anything sub 4 years old is 4.5k upwards, the only VAG diesel under 4 years on autotrader is one of 3 passats that have done at least 150k one having done 200k, or there is a Seat Altea with 122K on it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mondeo 2.0 TDCi all the way :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pooma said:


> Problem with the Octavia is that anything sub 4 years old is 4.5k upwards, the only VAG diesel under 4 years on autotrader is one of 3 passats that have done at least 150k one having done 200k, or there is a Seat Altea with 122K on it.


:thumb: which is what i've been saying really, yes the skoda's are brilliant cars, just not cheap enough at minute.

target time to change is around May/June time i think


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

May be a few more Mondeos available come June time, you never know, plate change next month should put a few more on the market, shame you can't wait another year with the new Mondeo out next year the residuals of the current shape are bound to take a hit.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Dont mondy diesels have major dmf problems?
I heard of a main dealer fitting a solid one to customers car and it fracturing the crank due to it not soaking up the vibrations like the dmf is suposed to.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

i was in the taxi trade for ten years and all the lads that put a focus on found them too small . I used to run a mk3 mondeo ghia x as a taxi and found it better than the vectra and octavia that i had before


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

HOw about ... Zafira, S60 or even a 607 ?


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mondeo tdci is a great combination, had 3 Mondeo's


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and i take it that the mondy is D-I-Y-able for servicing and straightforward repairs? like the starter motor and alternator replacement?


----------

